

Marquee - HeinZawHtet
https://www.google.com/search?q=%3Cmarquee%3E

======
Derpdiherp
Doesn't work on Firefox 30.0 on Ubuntu. Blink worked though.

~~~
b3tta
It seems only -webkit- prefixes are being used for this, which is why this
doesn't work in FF.

    
    
      @-webkit-keyframes scroll {
        from {
          -webkit-transform: translate(0, 0);
        }
        to {
          -webkit-transform: translate(-300px, 0);
        }
      }
    
      .resultMarquee{
        -webkit-animation: scroll 7s linear 0 infinite;
        position: absolute;
      }

~~~
grrowl
RIP <marquee>. I bet the geocities mirrors seem so lifeless now.

